# Coach Needed



## dodgeram2500 (Mar 9, 2009)

I am 22 years old and live near Gettysburg Pa. I am looking for a coach to adjust my form and give tips about bow set up. Thanks.


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

*ill help*

send video of you shooting. from head to feet, to me . set up no problem ..


----------

